# Help me ID this disease



## Dintlow (May 8, 2009)

I had 3 guppies and a frog in a ten gallon tank. Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, and PH levels are perfect. The fish seemed to be happy until they developed open sores on their bodies and died.
Does anyone know what this disease is and how to treat it?


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

It looks like Furunculosis (open lesions with tissue swelling), which can be treated with erythromycin (usually comes in powder form). I've seen it available at a bunch of local fish stores; hope you find it.


----------



## Mechanicalleon (Mar 29, 2009)

I was thinking the same, on my 55 tank a few fishes had the same thing and one fish died, but then I treated the tank with erytromicyn and amoxicillin and no more sores.

The only thing about amoxicillin, is that it appears to kill the bacteria in the biological filter, so maybe a hospital tank would be perfect.


----------



## Dintlow (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'll take a trip to the local fish store and pick up some medication. Hopefully my frog doesn't get sick. He's all I have left.


----------

